# 95 Altima No Crank No Start



## chrisalan (Oct 26, 2013)

Other day car wouldn't start. Turn key and you get nothing. As the car is a manual transmission I popped the clutch and returned home. Battery is only a few months old and read 12.5v, I didn't load test it. I have had problems with the ground wire so I cleaned that and even put a new one on the battery and no help. Jumping the car also was no help. I pulled the clutch relay and swapped it with the fan relay to see if that was an issue, it was not. I popped the clutch again and hit start real quick while it was running to see if the starter would make noise and it did. I turned car off and it started back up. Drove around the block and turned it on and off 8-10 times, each time it started. Parked the car and it sat for a couple of hours. I went out to start it and nothing. I'm assuming the starter is going bad and plan to pull it out on Monday. Does this sound right?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, sounds like the starter. The way to be sure would be to duplicate the no-start, then use a 12v test light to check for power at the starter signal wire on the solenoid while someone turns the key to "start." If there's power and the starter is not cranking, then replace the starter. They are more money, but I recommend using a genuine Nissan reman. starter. They are far more reliable than most of the aftermarket rebuilds.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Little tip when you go to replace it - get a long extension and attack the bolts from underneath the throttle body. Ideally, a long enough extension that you're close to the master cylinder when you're loosening and tightening them up.


----------



## chrisalan (Oct 26, 2013)

I changed the starter before but it has been so long ago that I can't remember how I reached the bolt closest to the engine. I recall using extensions and wobble joints and coming through the fenderwall. Unfortunately I can even see the bolt now from the top or bottom of the engine. Also the car is on ramps. The car has a manual transmission can I reach the bolt (s) from the top side without removing the fenderwall? I've seen pictures of the bolt but believe it was on an automatic transmission so I am completely lost. Work, cold, rainy, cloudy days have turned this weekend project into 5 plus weeks. Also what mm bolt are the mounting bolts?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Mounting bolt heads should be 14MM;the nut for the positive cable should be 12MM. IIRC, you have to get one bolt from under the vehicle and one bolt from the top (after moving the air box out of the way).


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

The one you get from up top you do from under the master cylinder. You attach a 14mm socket to a couple of long extensions and you can get it that way. The bolt is under the throttle body more or less...


----------

